# 1937 CWC Chrome Master



## saladshooter (Apr 18, 2019)

Looking for a complete 1937 CWC Chrome Master. PM what you have. Not looking for a major project.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## slick (Apr 19, 2019)

So am I. I have the matching girls bike.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 19, 2019)

slick said:


> So am I. I have the matching girls bike.




How about some pics would love to see it . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slick (Apr 20, 2019)

This one is mine. And sorry but, it's not for sale. I want the mens one as well.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Jun 12, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 11, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 14, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 20, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 27, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 31, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 10, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 23, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 30, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 2, 2019)

Any leads appreciated!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 9, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 13, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 18, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 29, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 4, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

